# is this stuff worth using???????



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

hey guys.. i went to my lfs and bought my tap safe chlorine remover only to find i bought something completely different by mistake..

Its some kind of nitrate killer.. it says it keeps ph stable and everything else to a minimum and you only need to change water every 6months..

Now i have no intention to stop changing my water on a regular basis but i was wondering has anyone else used stuff like this and would it be an idea to use whilst my nitrites are sky high as well as changing water?????

Also where can i find what chemicals are harmful to my p's im aware that malachite solutions are but im just curious for future reference


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Be very skeptical about products that claim to reduce the number of water changes that you need to do. There's more to water quality than just keeping the pH stable. Also, the only ways to remove nitrate that I know of is: 1) water changes 2) plants 3) filtration using anaerobic bacteria and 4) ionic exchange resins. You can not simply add a chemical and the nitrates just disappear.

Product that claim having been able to do so (as far as not doing a water change for 6 months) probably have a large tank, a few neons, and are fed very sparingly. That's not going to work in a predatory tank. Save your money and return the product. Buy a good dechlorinator. At least you KNOW that will work...


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah kinda thought so cheers don


----------

